# Spider Cave - Niton, Isle of Wight - Aug 08



## Urban Mole (Aug 8, 2008)

Not much history with this Im sorry, but I have been told this was used for smuggling, were talking olden day stuff, like Liquer etc.
It was naturally formed when the undersliff slipped away hundereds of years ago, and left this cave, but some of it looks manmade, the entrance maybe.
The locals call this spider cave, and youll see why (not for the squeemish).
There are a few of these in this area, and Im trying to find others.
Anyway on with the pics;






The approach, which is very well hidden.
Doh, actually the pic is 90 deg out, so tilt your head to the right 





In through what looks like a carved entrance.





Looking back out again.





A bit further.





One of the many inhabitants, mummy spider.





In a bit more.





Looks hungry.





And another.





More cave.





Waiting for dinner.





Inside the cave was this smaller hole, I popped my head in, but didnt want to go in, looks like it went in quite a way tho.





Another little chappie.





The other end, comes out back into the undergrowth.

Hope you like, and thanks for looking, comments welcome


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 8, 2008)

Interesting cave. Nice spider shots. I believe they are Meta Menardi, more commonly known as Cave Spiders. I think they are blind. You find loads of these in cuklverts and mine entrances too.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

Excellent pics mate, love the cave system, hate the spiders tho. Hate them with a vengance 

http://www.uksafari.com/cavespiders.htm

ewwww!!

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 8, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics mate, love the cave system, hate the spiders tho. Hate them with a vengance
> 
> http://www.uksafari.com/cavespiders.htm
> 
> ...



Awww they are cute spiders

Sausage likes to use them as yo-yo's. He is mean


----------



## missfish (Aug 8, 2008)

Those spiders look scary, don't think I'd be poppin me head in that cave thats for sure!


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

Spiders are the only thing that scares the hell out of me when i'm draining


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 8, 2008)

Get down that hole...i want to see more


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

more spiders? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littledasypus (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes! Found it! Thank you.
Took long enough. Easy this time though. Not gonna post any pictures because they all look the same as yours. Wanted to capture the length of the tunnel but impossible in pitch dark or with flash. Need candles and tripod maybe.
Definitely manmade in places, you can see lots of places where there are chisel marks where it has been widened, maybe was done as a folly, or maybe for smuggling. There are also two rocks inside the entrance that have been repositioned and cemented in for support. Very nice. I want to go clambering down the little tunnely bit. Didn't actually see any spiders but there were oodles of mosquitos.
There are fun caves very much of this nature down the Devils Chimney too. Yay.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 9, 2009)

About time 
You found that map useful this time.

I agree, some of it does look natural, and some looks man made, and thats the rumor I heard, that it was used for smuggling, which wouldnt suprise me, as thats what kept the island going, back in the day.

I suppose youll wanna know where the tunnel with the skulls in the wall is too


----------



## djrich (Jul 9, 2009)

SPIDERS! :shocked: Love caves, hate spiders. Nice pics!


----------



## Evilgenius (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice cave good stuff!

Dont mind spiders as long as they aint on me!


----------



## littledasypus (Jul 21, 2009)

[/QUOTE]I suppose youll wanna know where the tunnel with the skulls in the wall is too [/QUOTE]

Yes please, unless its in Bonchurch, cos I know about that one 
Yay for adventure.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 21, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> > I suppose youll wanna know where the tunnel with the skulls in the wall is too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh you know already


----------

